# Ruger Birds head Vaquero?



## northerndave

recently fell in love with this gun, unsure how it happened, never had a single action before. For some reason I think I need a case colored birds head grip Vaquero in 357 mag with the 4 5/8" barrel & white grips. Not sure why I need it but it sure looks like something I need.
Anybody got one, any experience with these? Thoughts? Educate me people.
Thanks.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Northerndave,

I own the blued version in 45 Colt (BNVBH-453).

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/Firearms/ ... 1&return=Y

This is a real nice article.

http://www.gunblast.com/Birdshead.htm


----------



## northerndave

How do you like it? I've read that article, it fueled my fire! I've got my local dealer shopping around for me. He looked in his 2005 stuff & couldn't find the birds head units, he is wondering if Ruger is maybe dropping it for 2005? All the more reason for me to act quickly.


----------



## northerndave

I love the look but I finally held one & I'm glad I did. I held a standard grip vaq as well, I like the fit of the standard grip better, fills the hand, feels better for me. Still like the look of the birds head, just don't think I will buy one is all.


----------



## glennsea

You sound exaclty like what I just experienced. I wanted to get a matching pair of Vaqueros. I saw a Bird Head in a store and fell in love. I decided on the .357 and had a dealer start looking for me. Come to find out that the bird head is a limited run and no longer made. He tracked some down and baught all of them from the supplier. I picked up a Black Micarta Grip, Case Hardened .357, 4 5/8 barrel from him. I also held the New Vaquero and LOVE the new size of the frame. That is my next purchase.


----------



## VENDEAN

I HAVE TWO VAQS ONE IN STANDARD GRIP AND A CROSS DRAW IN BIRDSHEAD. I DON'T KNOW WHICH ONE I LIKE BEST. BOTH ARE STAINLESS AND BOTH ARE 4 5/8" .45 LC AND THEY SHOOT LIKE A DREAM. 
I BOUGHT THE BIRDSHEAD SPECIFICALY FOR THE CROSSDRAW BECAUSE IT DOESN'T STICK OUT AS BAD AS THE STANDARD AND BECAUSE THE DARN THING MIGHT BE WORTH SOMETHING LATER.


----------

